# Mehrere Methoden in einer Klasse?



## Tandorf (15. Jun 2004)

Hallo!
Fragen: 
- Ist es möglich, ZWEI Methoden lokal zu definieren (siehe Code-Kommentar...);
- Ist es gängig/normal, daß man Methoden komplett ausgliedert (als eigene Datei abspeichert)?
Mer-ci. 


```
class Test {
    static void printHeader(){
    Out.println("Artikel1");
    }
//Hier noch eine Methode --> möglich? Wie?
            

    public static void main(String[]arg)
    {
        printHeader();
    }

    }
```


----------



## Angel (15. Jun 2004)

Tandorf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Fragen:
> - Ist es möglich, ZWEI Methoden lokal zu definieren (siehe Code-Kommentar...);
> - Ist es gängig/normal, daß man Methoden komplett ausgliedert (als eigene Datei abspeichert)?
> ...



du kannst so viele Methoden in der Klasse definieren wie du willst :wink: 

Eigene Dateien sind eigene Klassen, nicht methoden.

Du kannste alternativ aber auch eine sogenannte innere Klasse bilden, d.h. du schreibst eine Klasse in deine schon vorhandene Klasse, s.o.


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Jun 2004)

1. Du hast doch schon zwei Methoden, was ist das Problem, du kannst beliebig viele Methoden in eine Klasse tun.
2. Du kannst höchstens weniger oder mehr Klassen schreiben, was sinnvoll ist, entscheidet die Programmstruktur.

Edit: Mist, zweiter


----------



## Tandorf (15. Jun 2004)

Dank´ an Euch. 
Bei Erstellen einer 2. Methode bekam ich eine Fehlermeldung - mir ist jetzt auch klar warum: Mein Editor ("VisualSlickEdit"), an den ich noch nicht gewöhnt bin, setzt automatisch die schließenden ("}") Klammern...


----------

